# Bottle baby having diarrhea?



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

My 5 week old bottle baby has had diarreah for about 2 days now but she also has hard, normal poos. She is inside due to the weather, so this is a big issue. She ia not on grain and I give her whole cows milk. She is a Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf Cross. The diarrhea is kind of hard, but still runny and mushy.

This is her feeding schedule---
6 am - 12 ounces
10 am - 12 ounces
2 pm - 12 ounces
6 pm - 12 ounces 
10 pm - 12 ounces
She hasn't taken a bottle yet this morning and I continue to try. She's sleeping in the bath room now. I haven't seen a difference in her behavior or anything.

I don't know what's wrong with her and it's worrying me. Here's a picture of this morning.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the biggest cause of runny poo with bottle babies is feeding too much too often...tennessee meat goats has a formula to figure in how much a baby should eat..remember...a baby will eat her self sick...its up to us to be sure they are getting what they need not what they want...they can be very convincing the need more...stick to this plan and your baby should do well...
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/overfeedingnewbo.html


----------



## KerrieMarie422 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have an almost 3 week old bottle baby and he is a Pygmy. On the milk replacer I give him it says 4-8 ounces for Pygmy goats so maybe you are just over feeding. That is a common cause for diarrhea. I talked to my vet about scours and he said if it were scours he would have really runny poop 24/7 so I don't think you need to worry about that


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I would say she is eating to much to. I raise Nigerian Dwarves, and I have 5 week old and she gets 8 oz bottles only three times a day.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I was just following the feeding schedule I got off the website goat-link.com for Nigerian Dwarf Bottle babies. I'll be cutting her feeding by quite a bit!


----------



## KerrieMarie422 (Mar 15, 2013)

You're very welcome! I hope you see improvement soon! I'm having a hard time getting mine to start munching on hay so his poo is still loose too. :/


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree give her less and you should see it get better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

remember..goat-link.com says its only a guide that some need less others more depending on size..the first amountis for standerd breeds the amount in {} are for small breeds....with the feeding guideline on tennesseemeatgoats hers is dont by the weight of the baby...we should take our hints from baby..they let us know if they arent getting enough or too much by how they feel, their poop ect...but dont trust their eyes lol..they will beg for more


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! This is my first bottle baby. I'll adjust and give her less.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she should firm up in no time...glad you were on top of it...: )


----------

